# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Приколы Microsoft Office

## orvman

Здесь представлены лишь немногие приколы или как их называют "пасхальные яйца"
Кучу других можно найти через поисковые сервера.

*Microsoft Excel 95*
*Игра типа DOOM*
Делаем текущим клетку В95
Удерживая Shift выделяем стpокy, нажав в столбце с нyмеpацией стpок на цифpy 95
Удеpживая клавиши LeftShift и LeftCtrl, выбираем в меню Помощь|О пpогpамме и нажимаем кнопкy поддеpжки.
Далее начинаем игpать в DOOM. Клавиши управления: стрелки - для перемещения, D - смотреть выше, C - смотреть ниже, Esc - выход.
Попробуйте проделать следующее:
Повоpачиваемся на 180 гpадyсов и набиpаем код EXCELKFA
Стена перед Вами пропадет и откроется извилистая тропинка через пропасть.
Можно пpойти по yзкой тpопинке чеpез пpопасть (получится, скорее всего, не с первого раза) и yвидеть там, в дpyгом конце, комнатy с фотогpафиями разработчиков.
А можно специально yпасть в левyю или правую половинy пpопасти и попытаться выбpаться. Можно выйти из здания и yвидеть его снаpyжи. На стенах здания увидите фотографии, бегущие списки разработчиков (кpасным цветом), надписей Excel 95 (желтым цветом) и прочее.
В комнату с фотографиями разработчиков, можно иногда попасть и снаружи, потыкавшись в стены.
Примерный план помещений:

/~~~~\
# #
\ /
I I @ - отсюда начинаем
____I I____ I - наклонный вверх коридор с бегущими вверх строками
| | # - окна на yлицy
| стаpтовый | ~~~~ - экpан с надписями, чеpез котоpый, если
| зал | потыкаться, можно вылезти на yлицy
| | ==== - стена, пропадающая по коду EXCELKFA
| @ |
|============|
| \ \ |
| \\ |
| \\ |
| // |
| // |
| // |
| // |
| \\ |
| \\ |
| // |
| // |
| // |
|_//_________|
| | |
| L--------| помещение с фотографиями разработчиков
| |
\_ _/
\_ _/
\_ _/
\/

*Microsoft Excel 97*
*Flight Simulator* 
Нажмите F5
В поле ввода наберите x97:l97 и нажмите Enter
Нажмите Tab
Удерживая RightCtrl+Shift, нажать мышью на "МастерДиаграмм" (Chart Wizard) получим леталку типа игры Descent.
Управление мышью; для перемещения: правая кнопка мыши - вперед, левая - назад.
Пролетая над гористой местностью, можно встретить лежачий камень с пробегающим по нему списком разработчиков.

*Microsoft Excel 2000*
*Список разработчиков*
Нажмите F5
В поле вода наберите x2000:l2000 и нажмите Enter
Нажмите Tab
Удерживая RightCtrl+Shift, нажать мышью на "МастерДиаграмм" (Chart Wizard)
Получим список авторов в белом прямоугольнике на черном фоне.

*Гонки на выживание со стрельбой*
Выберите в меню Файл|Создать... (File|New...)
Выберите Сохранить как web-страницу... (Save as web page...) из меню Файл(File)
Выберите Сохранить: выделенное: Лист (Save: Selection: Sheet)
Отметьте галочку Добавить интерактивность (Add interactivity) и нажмите Save
Выйдите из Excel
Откройте получившийся файл в MS Internet Explorer 4/5
Прокрутите вниз до строки 2000 колонки WC
Выделите строку 2000 целиком и нажимайте Tab, пока колонка WC снова не выделится
Удерживая нажатыми Shift+Ctrl+Alt щелкните мышкой по логотипу Microsoft в левом верхнем углу
Начинаются гонки на выживание со стрельбой и пр. Используйте стрелки для управления машинкой, пробел для стрельбы, H - для включения фар, а О - для масла, выход из игры по Esc
На трассе, проложенной по морю - имена разработчиков.
Необходим DirectX 6/7

*Microsoft Word 95*
*Покажи мне имена!*
Создайте новый документ
В меню выберите Help|About
Удерживая Shift+Ctrl+Alt, щелните трижды по букве "W" на панели
Смотрите!

*Microsoft Word 97/2000*
*PinBall*
Создайте новый документ
Hаберите Blue
Выделите это слово
Из меню выберите пункт Формат|Шрифт (Format|Character)
Присвойте слову синий цвет и жирные буквы
Введите пробел после слова Blue
Войдите в Help|About
Удерживая Ctrl+Alt+Shift, щелкните на иконке Word
Теперь можно сыграть в Pinball, клавиши управления: Z и M
Справа будет пробегать список разработчиков.

*Плавающий splash screen*
Выберите Help|About.
Нажмите и удерживайте клавиши Ctrl+Shift+Alt.
Щелкните левой кнопкой мыши на горизонтальной разделительной линии, не отпуская Ctrl+Shift+Alt.
Появится плавающий Splash Screen.
Закройте About Microsoft Word.
Splash Screen останется сверху! Чтобы его закрыть, щелкните по нему мышкой.

*Вставка текста*
Введите =rand() и нажмите Enter.
Появится многократно повторяющаяся фраза (по 5 раз в 3-х абзацах):
Съешь еще этих мягких французских булок, да выпей чаю.
Вы можете определять количество абзацев и предложений, указывая =rand(P,S), где P - количество абзацев, а S - количество предложений

*Проверка орфографии*
В любом документе напечатайте zzzz и нажмите клавишу "пробел".
При проверке орфографии появится красная строка под "zzzz".
Поместите курсор поверх "zzzz" и щелкните правой кнопкой мыши. Посмотрите, как Microsoft определяет буквосочетание "zzzz".

*Microsoft PowerPoint 97*
*Макарена*
Запустите PowerPoint 97
Выберите в меню Справка|О программе
Удерживая Ctrl+Alt+Shift, нажмите по горизонтальной линии три раза подряд

*Список разработчиков*
Запустите PowerPoint 97
Выберите меню Справка|О программе
Щелкните по графическому изображению в левой части окна

*Microsoft PowerPoint 2000*
*Список разработчиков*
Запустите PowerPoint 97
Выберите меню Справка|О программе
Щелкните по графическому изображению в левой части окна

И на последок вот это: http://www.cybersecurity.ru/programm/print/3820.html и почитать это http://eastereggs.narod.ru/soft/microsoft_office.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

ссылки по теме:
http://www.eeggs.com
http://www.mgul.ac.ru/~iwan/eastereggs.html

----------


## Geser

Хе хе, а в ХР уже ничего нет. Видимо дали по мозгам  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

> Хе хе, а в ХР уже ничего нет. Видимо дали по мозгам


Да нет ещё осталось чуток -
если открыть файл 
Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Grphflt\cdrimp32.flt
шестнадцатеричным редактором 
и поискать в нём "Lexa Lexa" то можно найти нецензурный стишёк в транслите (В последних патчах к офису это всё-же убрали).

----------


## RiC

Ещё одно яйцо - но как вызывается не знаю -
Html приатаченный к сообщению выдран из win\system32\shdoclc.dll
откройте его в Explorer и увидите имена разработчиков XP.

----------


## MOCT

> Ещё одно яйцо - но как вызывается не знаю -
> Html приатаченный к сообщению выдран из win\system32\shdoclc.dll
> откройте его в Explorer и увидите имена разработчиков XP.


работает видимо тоже только в xp. в w2k sp4 показывает только черный экран

----------


## [email protected]

это файл от експлорера, имхо, там и значки и видимо странички по крайней мере часть, которые отоброжаются при возникновение проблем. А ещё там есть такая картинка ;-) http://god.nightmail.ru/shot00002.jpg Это xp sp2 ie6sp1

----------


## MOCT

> это файл от експлорера, имхо, там и значки и видимо странички по крайней мере часть, которые отоброжаются при возникновение проблем. А ещё там есть такая картинка ;-) http://god.nightmail.ru/shot00002.jpg Это xp sp2 ie6sp1


подозреваю, что это иконка-пиктограмма ;-)

----------


## MOCT

> Ещё одно яйцо - но как вызывается не знаю -
> Html приатаченный к сообщению выдран из win\system32\shdoclc.dll
> откройте его в Explorer и увидите имена разработчиков XP.


если набрать адрес res://shdoclc.dll/wcee.htm в адресной строке Internet Explorer - эффект будет тот же. проверено на w2k sp4.

p.s. вообще реверсирование этой библиотеки дает много пищи для размышлений...

----------


## RiC

> если набрать адрес res://shdoclc.dll/wcee.htm в адресной строке Internet Explorer - эффект будет тот же.


У меня не выходит  :Sad:  Обычная страница с обломом, может хотфиксы последние "плохо" действуют.

----------


## anton_dr

> если набрать адрес res://shdoclc.dll/wcee.htm в адресной строке Internet Explorer - эффект будет тот же. проверено на w2k sp4.


Невозможно отобразить страницу
WinXP SP2+все хотфиксы

----------


## MOCT

> Невозможно отобразить страницу
> WinXP SP2+все хотфиксы


дело, наверно, не в винде с паками, а в IE с заплатками. на IE 5.5 есть, на IE 6.0 уже нет.

----------


## pig

Так в XP 5.5 вообще никогда не жил.

----------


## MOCT

> Так в XP 5.5 вообще никогда не жил.


это я к тому, что страничку wcee.htm могли просто переименовать. может оно и есть там, это яйцо, но под другим именем. вообще, кому не жалко, покидайте в меня (на емайл, кому неизвестен - пишите в личку) свои файлики shdoclc.dll. уж больно в них много отличий.

----------


## anton_dr

Отправил. 6 экземпляров  :Smiley:

----------


## Exxx

Не совсем по теме, но забавно.
Наберите в Word фразу: Хочу избежать службу в армии
Появится зеленое подчеркивание --> правый клик на подчеркивании и читаем "пример"  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Не совсем по теме, но забавно.
> Наберите в Word фразу: Хочу избежать службу в армии
> Появится зеленое подчеркивание --> правый клик на подчеркивании и читаем "пример"


 :Smiley:  Прикольно.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Ещё одна Виндовская фишка... 
Запускаем любой видео проигрыватель и нажимаем кнопку PrintScreen теперь не останавливая фильма открываем Paint и жмём Правка-Вставить...

----------


## Shu_b

> Ещё одна Виндовская фишка... 
> Запускаем любой видео проигрыватель и нажимаем кнопку PrintScreen теперь не останавливая фильма открываем Paint и жмём Правка-Вставить...


Это оверлей...
кстати таким образом проверяется работает ли он.

----------


## Arkadiy

> Это оверлей...
> кстати таким образом проверяется работает ли он.


а что такое оверлей?

----------


## Shu_b

> а что такое оверлей?


 


> В режиме "Overlay" видеопоток выводится не через видеобуфер, как обычно, а через отдельную область видеопамяти, где она обрабатывается особым образом средствами самой видеоплаты. Размер кадра "Overlay" и глубина цвета не зависят от основного видеорежима. После обработки буфер "Overlay" может быть выведен в окно на DeckTop по технологии "ChomaKey" (замещения "ключевого цвета") или через TV-Out на телевизор.


 (взято http://www.ixbt.com/video/geforce2mx-tv-out.shtml)



> Оверлей — это специальный режим обработки видеопотока в Windows, при котором видеоинформация выводится не в видеобуфер, а в отдельную область локальной памяти видеоплаты. Это позволяет перенести некоторые этапы обработки видео на видеокарту, тем самым разгрузив процессор. Есть два способа проверить, включен у вас оверлей или нет. Один из них заключается в том, чтобы сделать скриншот экрана с проигрываемым фильмом. Если при просмотре картинки вместо кадра из фильма вы увидите черное пятно — значит, оверлей включен. Второй способ — перевести экран в режим 256 цветов и запустить фильм. Если фильм будет полноцветным — оверлей работает. 
> 
> Если признаки работы оверлея не наблюдаются при просмотре какого-то конкретного фильма, значит, либо ваша видеокарта не поддерживает этого режима, либо фильм имеет не то разрешение. Для включения оверлея необходимо, чтобы разрешение фильма по вертикали и горизонтали было кратно 32 или 16 (для некоторых старых видеокарт).





> Небольшое добавлние теоретического характера. Оверлейный вывод изображения не обязательно может быть связан с компьютерами,а может быть вообще аналоговым. Такой способ вывода, например, используется в телевизорах при выводе в основное поле изображения некоей "врезки", например меню, цифры с номером канала, "линейки" регулятора громкости и почей OSD, ну и разумеется телетекста и режима PiP ("картинка в картинке"). Иными словами оверлей, если говорить проще, это "замещение" или "наложение поверх", но без смешания с основным сигналом.


надёргал с разных мест... надеюсь понятно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

> надёргал с разных мест... надеюсь понятно.


Огромное спасибо! :Smiley:

----------

